# Kali Key?



## Marauder06 (Feb 1, 2020)

Anyone here use the Kali Key?  For those who don't know, it's a BCG/charging handle combo that basically turns your semi-auto AR into a bolt action rifle.

Kali Key | Drop in the Kali Key and stay future-ready!

I'm moving back to New York this summer and want to stay legal. Wanted to see if any of you have used this device, or have other recommendations.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 1, 2020)

I've seen them but never used one. I've never lived in an "assault weapon juristiction" and hope I never have to. But here's a pretty comprehensive review of the Gen II:








My question would be--since the gun laws are so bizarre up North--is this an _approved_ device? I mean, if you get flagged with your Kali Key-equipped AR, are you going to have to talk yourself out of an arrest with a lengthy explanation to cops who may never have heard of it?


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 1, 2020)

Gunz said:


> I've seen them but never used one. I've never lived in an "assault weapon juristiction" and hope I never have to. But here's a pretty comprehensive review of the Gen II:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll have to research it further to make sure I'm in compliance, but the definition as I understand it is that it has to be semi-auto to be an "assault rifle,"  Making it bolt action means that it's not an assault weapon, AFAIK.  I was hoping for an ATF letter or something else official, that I could keep with the weapon in case there's ever an issue, but so far I'm not finding anything.


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 1, 2020)

The NY Safe Act is a bit confusing...but this site might be helpful.

SafeAct |

I think you would just have to register it.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 1, 2020)

Kraut783 said:


> The NY Safe Act is a bit confusing...but this site might be helpful.
> 
> SafeAct |
> 
> I think you would just have to register it.



Thanks for the link.

I think the registration window has passed. And if my rifle isn't semi, it's not an assault weapon, so I wouldn't have to register it anyway.

...I hope.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 1, 2020)

Kraut783 said:


> The NY Safe Act is a bit confusing...but this site might be helpful.
> 
> SafeAct |
> 
> I think you would just have to register it.



In the NY SafeAct there is a stipulation that if you modify your "assault weapon" so that it's no longer an "assault weapon" you don't need to register it.

So, sir, it looks like you'd be cool with the KK device. Happy slow shooting 😁😳😬

(Although I'd print that part out and have it on me whenever I was out with the weapon.)


----------

